# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  How do I replace a tap seat?

## TheOtherLeft

Hiya plumbing gurus, 
I need to replace a tap seat as it's badly scored. 
I've already tried using the Hydroseal reseater tool (the one that uses a cordless drill) but even though the seat face is nice and shiny there is a chunk missing from the face, about 2mm wide. 
I also installed a new hydrosel tap and whilst the tap doesn't really leak (I need to close the tap with a bit of force to not leak) from the faucet it does ooze a little bit from the tap handle (bonnet/spindle thing???) itself. 
Is it difficult to replace the tap seat? I've seen a few different kits in Bunnings but I think they are tap inserts and not replacements. Are they effective? Is it possible to replace the actual seat or is it part of the tap body? 
Thanks all. 
P.S. The hydroseal reseater tool is so easy to use. 
P.P.S. I just found the Tap Seat Replacement Kit on the Hydroseal website. is this what I should be using? 
Ben

----------


## 88chris88

the seat is part of the wall body you cant take it out . the hydro seal kit is good it sit on the exsiting seat and works well

----------


## wonderplumb

You still have to polish out the crack otherwise the new seat won't seal. The new seat will have a white washer to seal it, if this doesn't work, replace it with an O ring. Otherwise it's digging the breeching piece out of the wall and replacing it.

----------


## Jimmyratsbreath

Hi, I had a leaky shower,Cut the seat but there was a crack or blowhole from the casting?Anyway I just mixed some 5 minute epoxy over the crack/seat let it set for 24hours and now (over six months) problem solved.Hope this helps

----------

